# Anyone heard of lemon juice to flush toxins and cure headaches?



## Janette (Sep 4, 2003)

and in the process, flushing toxins would also help to lose weight, not?

I'm a frequent headache AND migraine sufferer...have FM and it's been a challenge to FALL ASLEEP. I'm vertically challenged and could lose about 20 lbs. I'm using Xango (mangosteen juice), and have just started trying lemon juice in water. I HOPE it works on all fronts...lose weight, lessen headaches/migraines AND help lessen chronic pain. I guess I have nothing to lose. :shrug: Lemons are cheap...IF they work.


----------

